# Lake Isaac?



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

The goofy son in law came to me all excited earlier saying he found a new place close to home. Said he saw someone fishing there catching. Asked him where and he said Lake Isaac in Big Creek Parkway. 

Last I knew that place was a Wildlife Reserve and off limits for fishing. I checked the Metroparks site and it wasn't listed in their Fishing Areas. But they don't update their website info as often as they probably should. Anyone know of they changed their policy and it's open to fishing now?


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

As of earlier this spring nobody was allowed to fish there per the Cleveland Metroparks website.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

No fishing. There are signs posted there.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Figured it was still off limits. Was worth asking though. 

Should have known better considering the source. A while back he's telling me about this awesome place his buddy at work fishes at. Said he showed him pics of the 8-9lb largemouth he catches there regularly... called Wallace Lake :eyeroll:


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I've caught a couple of 5 pounders and a 6 1/2 at Wallace. That can be a fun spot once it's figured out. I know there are bigger as I have seen them but could never get them to commit to any presentation I throw out there.
BTW.....some of those big ones at Wallace grew up at Isaac Lake.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

A lot of the big ones grew up in the ponds of Cherokee hill golf course.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

just perchy said:


> A lot of the big ones grew up in the ponds of Cherokee hill golf course.


Indeed. Some monsters came out of there!!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Cannot fish Isaac there's signs everywhere . But I can say I don't think any fish where really transfers from Isaac to wallace that's why it's a wildlife refuge. Wallace is a mix of fish. From probably over 25+ ponds.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> Cannot fish Isaac there's signs everywhere . But I can say I don't think any fish where really transfers from Isaac to wallace that's why it's a wildlife refuge. Wallace is a mix of fish. From probably over 25+ ponds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Ummm....yeah there has been transfers. Although most of the fish coming out of Isaac are carp and sunfish there are sport fish taken out as well and put in other areas. Lake Isaac is a "waterfowl sanctuary". Do a search on here for how many fisherman have seen largemouths eat baby birds!!


----------

